# Mybuffed Profil löschen



## Newmanath (3. Juli 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein "Mybuffed"-Profil löschen kann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skrupel (21. September 2007)

würde mich auch ma interessieren!!!!!!!


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2007)

Diese Fragen und mehr, beantwortet dieser Thread http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=1579 im oberen Bereich dieses Unterforums - also da wo die Threads stehen, die man sich vor Fragestellungen erstmal anschauen sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fortnax (21. September 2007)

Q 6: Wie kann ich meine alten Chars aus der Datenbank löschen? [NEU]
A: Die Charaktere müssen dazu eurem mybuffed-Profil zugeordnet sein. Geht dazu auf Euer Mybuffed-Profil in die Einstellungen. Scrollt bis zu den Charaktereinstellungen. Bei jedem Charakter findet Ihr einen Link zum Löschen der Charaktere. Charaktere die 6 Monate nicht aktualisiert werden, werden automatisch gelöscht.

Q 7: Warum kann ich mein Profil auf buffed.de nicht löschen? [NEU]
A: Eine manuelle Löschung ist nicht möglich, um Benutzern die gegen die Netiquette verstoßen, das Spiel nicht zu leicht zu machen. Eine Löschung gibt die Email-Adresse wieder frei, wodurch sich zu viele Möglichkeiten öffnen um in der Community negativ aufzufallen. Accounts, mit denen Ihr Euch mehrere Monate nicht eingeloggt habt, werden automatisch gelöscht.


----------



## Yggdrasila (24. März 2008)

Fortnax schrieb:


> Q 7: Warum kann ich mein Profil auf buffed.de nicht löschen? [NEU]
> Accounts, mit denen Ihr Euch mehrere Monate nicht eingeloggt habt, werden automatisch gelöscht.



Das stimmt so aber auch nicht. Ich hatte mich jetzt fast ein Jahr lang hier nicht mehr eingeloggt und trotzdem gab es das Profil noch.

Was kann ich denn tun, wenn ich meinen Login- UND Anzeige-Namen ändern will?

Viell. wäre es am einfachsten, mein Profil würde gelöscht u. ich melde mich komplett neu an?

Bitte  um Info. Danke!

LG,
Juli


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2008)

Yggdrasila schrieb:


> Das stimmt so aber auch nicht. Ich hatte mich jetzt fast ein Jahr lang hier nicht mehr eingeloggt und trotzdem gab es das Profil noch.
> 
> Was kann ich denn tun, wenn ich meinen Login- UND Anzeige-Namen ändern will?
> 
> ...



Der neue Punkt 8 gibts darüber ausfkunft:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...;st=0#entry9843
"Generelle Fragen zu BLASC/den Profilen" - Frage 8.


----------



## Yggdrasila (26. März 2008)

Super! Danke!


----------

